# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Chuyển ảnh .Jpg sang .Bmp được không

## Nguoibacninh

Mình có thắc mắc là trong Jdpaint nếu mà mình muốn chuyển đổi định dạng ảnh Jpeg thành .Bmp thì có được không. Và những hình ảnh đen trắng .Bmp đấy là gì. Cứ phải ảnh đen trắng thì mới đục được ạ, Nói thật là mình không biết về cái này tẹo nào cả. Tìm tài liệu mà tài liệu về cái này trên mạng nó hiếm quá.

----------


## motogia

xin hỏi bác chủ mới mua máy à, vì tối thiểu khi mua máy ở đơn vị nào đó, họ cũng chỉ cho vài chiêu chứ, còn tìm trên mạng, cậu google ko có thì hỏi thím youtube...
về cái chia khung ở thớt bên kia, thì có nhiều cách mà, đơn giản thì vẽ bo vậy, gợi ý thế này, bất kì đường tròn nào cũng vậy, nếu chia thành 6 phần bằng nhau thì dây cung của từng đoạn cung đó đều bằng bán kính đường tròn đó...
nếu bác ở Bắc Ninh, trong làng nghề toàn cao thủ sử dụng jdpaint mà, qua đó học hỏi thêm.

----------


## Nguoibacninh

> xin hỏi bác chủ mới mua máy à, vì tối thiểu khi mua máy ở đơn vị nào đó, họ cũng chỉ cho vài chiêu chứ, còn tìm trên mạng, cậu google ko có thì hỏi thím youtube...
> về cái chia khung ở thớt bên kia, thì có nhiều cách mà, đơn giản thì vẽ bo vậy, gợi ý thế này, bất kì đường tròn nào cũng vậy, nếu chia thành 6 phần bằng nhau thì dây cung của từng đoạn cung đó đều bằng bán kính đường tròn đó...
> nếu bác ở Bắc Ninh, trong làng nghề toàn cao thủ sử dụng jdpaint mà, qua đó học hỏi thêm.


Bọn mình nhiều làng nghề lắm bạn ơi. Đâu phải ở đâu cũng có người biết làm đâu. Nếu nhiều người biết làm thì mình chạy đến bảo người ta làm hộ cho nhanh chứ tìm hiểu và học hỏi chờ đợi ở trên đây cho lâu ra. Bạn biết thì vẽ hộ mình với mình ko có máy móc nào cả chỉ là công việc tự nhiên đòi hỏi đến cái này thôi. Chứ bạn gợi ý vậy thì
Chắc vài năm nữa mình mới làm đc mất hihi. Có thời gian thì bạn hộ mình với.

----------


## motogia

> Bọn mình nhiều làng nghề lắm bạn ơi. Đâu phải ở đâu cũng có người biết làm đâu. Nếu nhiều người biết làm thì mình chạy đến bảo người ta làm hộ cho nhanh chứ tìm hiểu và học hỏi chờ đợi ở trên đây cho lâu ra. Bạn biết thì vẽ hộ mình với mình ko có máy móc nào cả chỉ là công việc tự nhiên đòi hỏi đến cái này thôi. Chứ bạn gợi ý vậy thì
> Chắc vài năm nữa mình mới làm đc mất hihi. Có thời gian thì bạn hộ mình với.


thôi được rùi, bạn cho email đi, hay zalo cũng được, mình chỉ cho

----------


## Nguoibacninh

> thôi được rùi, bạn cho email đi, hay zalo cũng được, mình chỉ cho


Mail mình là : vannhabn01@gmail.com
Thanks bạn nhé

----------


## suu_tam

Vấn đề là đổi để làm quái gì.

----------

